# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Comment obliger l'utilisateur  se connecter via login au retour sur le menu

## Martial3797

Bonjour,

Sur n'importe quelle application, comment forcer l'utilisateur  se signer en remplissant la page de connexion.

Pourquoi?

1) Comment faire?

Quand je fais des tests , je ressors de l'application et je reviens dans home, l surprise, je peux retourner dans  l'application sans mettre les infos de l'utilisateur.

2) De plus, je souhaite faire un menu de plusieurs applications.
1- Applications CDE
2- Gestion des ristournes
3- ...

Les personnes doivent se signer pour chacune des applications (et si elles ont des droits y aller).
Comment faire?

----------

